# How to win against the anti's



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I hope our new friend in the ladies room gets the chance to read this...it may answer some of her questions  

Thanks for posting


----------



## Will Wisp (Dec 20, 2002)

Well,two of the families in my town were turned into anti bowhunting when the each found dead deer on their property with arrows in them.There was quite a discussion at the town meeting that night and i got the feeling that I,as a pro hunting citizen,was in the minority.We must take personal steps to assure that we not give the impression of "incompetent hunters making desperate shots",those are the words of a gunhunting citizen at the meeting.We must not allow incompetency in the dicipline of bowhunting,it shows up at peoples doorsteps.Its not for everyone,but everyone seems to be doin it and in many cases,doin it badly.We need to look at ourselves also.


----------

